# Tanya, Young Woman.



## cauzimme (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello, this is my second post. 
I recently shoot the young sister of a friend. 
Here's the result. Please comments, I'm here to improve. 
1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## NiKOnSLR (Nov 3, 2009)

Everything is really nice except the cropping in some of the pics.


----------



## photofreak87 (Nov 3, 2009)

great job love # 1 2 and 5.


----------



## nik555 (Nov 3, 2009)

lemse, shutter speed, f number?


----------



## EOS_JD (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice set although not sure about the very white looking face in No4.

Also


nik555 said:


> lemse, shutter speed, f number?


Just wondering why would you want to know exposure settings as the exposure is never the same when in different light so the info is pretty useless.


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 3, 2009)

I use a 18-105 lense, I shot a 5-8f minimum. And also use a flash sb-600. 

EOS_JD, You're righ the 4 is overexposed, but a like the model pose


----------



## EOS_JD (Nov 3, 2009)

cauzimme said:


> I use a 18-105 lense, I shot a 5-8f minimum. And also use a flash sb-600.
> 
> EOS_JD, You're righ the 4 is overexposed, but a like the model pose


 
I like the pose too but the white face really isn't flattering - it's like she has a mask on.


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 3, 2009)

that's true.
7.





8.





9.


----------



## RussJasper (Nov 5, 2009)

I think they are okay. I agree with the cropping though, I don't like how you cut the top of her head off in the first batch you posted. lighting looks great and she has some decent expressions.


----------



## boogschd (Nov 6, 2009)

NiKOnSLR said:


> Everything is really nice except the cropping in some of the pics.


&#8593;

what he said


----------



## FLASHPOINT* (Nov 6, 2009)

boogschd said:


> NiKOnSLR said:
> 
> 
> > Everything is really nice except the cropping in some of the pics.
> ...




yep


----------



## cumi (Nov 6, 2009)

I like the skin-smoothness. What PP technic did you used for that?


----------

